

What Linux Could learn from Apple? - vinitool76
http://gotchacode.blogspot.com/2012/09/what-gnulinux-could-learn-from-apple.html

======
jonaphin
I have to somewhat disagree with "OSX focuses on developers" and nuance it
with "OSX will pull the rug from under the developers' feet when it feels like
it" (Carbon 64-bit anyone?)

With that said, I have nothing to say against this. Apple, by alienating both
users & developers in specific cases, does bring the whole ecosystem forward.

My take is OSX focuses on innovation, leading the way forward, leaving behind
both developers and/or users that are slow to keep up. In the big scheme of
things, it has been a big win for Apple.

~~~
vinitool76
All i want to say is that we should take the positives from apples success and
also focus on our strong points. Almost every developer or any company uses
macs for Development. They can't be that bad for development can they? I am
not advocating mac, I just want to say that we could learn from them.

------
pubby
Well this article is pointless - Linux development has always worked towards
improving those bullet points. It's not like there's rallying _against_ better
UI or less bugs.

> Focus on Developers

I'm assuming this is focus on _web_ developers? Never had to deal with that
territory, is it really that hard to get working? Stuff like C is of course a
snap.

~~~
vinitool76
Do we have anything that is better and more Stable than OS X interface? I know
its not against it.

And Web developers don't just code on cloud,they need an OS to work on it.
What is wrong if it can be developer centric. whether they are web developers
or kernel hackers, both of them feel right at home.

